# Erzeugen von WebServices mit Maven und Eclipse (external Tool)



## PollerJava (6. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich arbeite in der Firma mit Maven und erzeug mir mit Maven die WebServices wenn ich in Eclipse auf ein External Tool klick, dann werden die WSDLs geparst und daraus Code generiert.
Wenn ich dann das EAR- File deploy, ist der neu erzeugte Code deployed.

Ich möchte das jetzt auch bei meinem privaten Projekt machen. 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ich das mache, was muss ich da machen, gibt es da eine Step by Step Beschreibung im Internet. 

Ich vermute mal, die Schritte schauen so aus: 

1. mit Maven den WebService- Code erzeugen
2. das war erzeugen
3. in den Deploy- Ordner von Tomcat kopieren

Dann brauch ich den Tomcat nur mehr starten und hab das neueste war file deployed. 

Danke für die Info,
Poller


----------



## PollerJava (11. Jan 2013)

Hat so ein Projekt noch nie jemand aufgesetzt, ich wollte es nur rudimentär wissen wie ihr da vorgeht,
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein Statement oder einen Buchtip, wie man das am Besten macht.
lg


----------



## kama (11. Jan 2013)

Hi,

zuerst musst mit einem WS Plugin in Maven anfangen wie z.B. jaxws-maven-plugin

Beispielsweise wie folgt:
[XML]
    <artifactId>wsClient</artifactId>
    <version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>
    <dependencies>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.sun.xml.ws</groupId>
            <artifactId>jaxws-rt</artifactId>
            <version>2.1.4</version>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>
    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                <artifactId>jaxws-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>2.2</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>wsgen</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
                <configuration>
                    <!-- Generation -->
                    <sei>com.company.ServiceImpl</sei>
                </configuration>
                <!-- if you want to use a specific version of JAX-WS, -->
                                <!-- you can do so like this -->
                <dependencies>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>com.sun.xml.ws</groupId>
                        <artifactId>jaxws-tools</artifactId>
                        <version>2.1.4</version>
                    </dependency>
                </dependencies>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.0</version>
                <configuration>
                    <source>1.6</source>
                    <target>1.6</target>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>
</project>
[/xml]


DAs war erzeugen kann man mit eine Projekt des packaging type war ist und dem maven-war-plugin usw. und zum Einstieg in Maven etc. kann diese Seite empfehlen: 

Books / Support Sonatype.com

Das kopieren in deploy ordner des Tomcats kann man per Maven machen aber muss man nicht...weitere Fragen einfach hier...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz


----------

